# Remy Presas Memorial Training Camp & Black Belt Hall of Fame - Philadelphia 2013



## Dan Anderson (Mar 22, 2013)

I wanted to announce that John Bryant, recently deceased, is going to be posthumously inducted into the BB Hall of Fame this summer in Philadelphia.  This is a wonderful way to honor him.  He founded the first Modern Arnis school in the United States and was the first instructor of Tim Hartman.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2013)

What a nice thought! I went with Tim Hartman to that school once...and in typical Buffalo fashion we went out for pizza afterward.


----------



## mtbates (Apr 5, 2013)

D.A.
Thankyou for the post. On that somber note, If anyone could supply me with a suitable photo, I would be happy to display it in the Remy Presas Hall of Fame Foundation gallery.
www.remypresasimaf.com. If anyone would care to come to Villanova summer camp to say a few words, please contact me through facebook and i'll make arrangements. Hall of Fame camp is June 20th-23rd. Hall of Fame dinner is Saturday evening June 22nd at Villanova Univ.
Michael T Bates Hall of Fame Foundation Director
Class of '89


----------

